
Bank’s severance deal requires IT workers to be on call for two years - a3voices
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2994787/it-careers/bank-s-severance-deal-requires-it-workers-to-be-on-call-for-two-years.html
======
merrua
It is illegal - "However, if the company called them and did not pay them,
that would be "a clear violation of the Fair Labor Standards Act," she said.
That law establishes wage standards. There may be exceptions for participation
in certain aspects of litigation, but Blackwell said, "this clause is too
broad" and is likely unenforceable."

